# Dead eggs



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm almost certain my eggs are dead a huge thunder storm and 4 days past due date and the 2 days ago another thunder storm


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can always candle them and find out.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Even if I did you can't see if they're dead or alive the first storm was at like day 18 or 19 so I


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bummer!!!Maybe you can get more duck eggs and try again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The storms had nothing to do with the hatch failure, something else is going on. Like a thermo that does not read properly.

Did you candle at all?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't duck eggs incubate differently than chicken eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than having a longer incubation time they have the same requirements.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Like I tell anyone else thunder storms can kill eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then you have been telling people an old wife tale. We have years and years of experience to disprove your theory.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah ok believe what you want to I know it's true


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

James,do you know why thunderstorms kill eggs?I've never heard that before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That one is right up there with the needle on the string, if the needle swings one way it's a female or the one that if you incubate several degrees warmer you'll hatch all females. 

Having lived in one of the stormiest places while raising mine I should never have had the coop that easily holds a hundred be over run repeatedly if the thunderstorm old wife tale were true.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

A wise tail then why is it that when severe thunderstorms​ come while I'm incubation they never hatch ?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's not called a wise tale, but rather a " old wives tale". This is another way of being superstitious....just sayin'


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Without knowing your setup, whether or not you've had a majority of successful hatches there is no way to answer your question. All I know is that thunderstorms do not kill incubating eggs. There is no scientific reason for that to be true.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know the higher temps do not produce all females,I tried it last year and got an even number of males and females.I also remember one year the electric was knocked out while I was incubating eggs.I put a blanket over it and everybody hatched out fine.I always incubate in spring and spring means thunderstorms.I do plant and set eggs according to the Farmer's Almanac though.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Believe what you want


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We all believe what we want,don't we?I won't hold it against you


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

It's not superstitious


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you give us some science for this and some documentation?


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

There's not any scientific proof


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Then it's superstition at best.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We all have our "rules" we live by.I only set eggs or plant according to the Farmer's Almanac.My chicks and plants are no better than anyone else's but I do it anyway,you never know....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's right CQ. I hardly ever look at the almanac , others live by it. Our similarities and differences keeps life very interesting! Keep an open mind and don't be afraid to take a good challenge...


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep. ☺


----------



## dstanczak (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't know much about incubation but could the storms affect the humidity in the incubator?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

James did you lose power and that is why? Or was it just the storm period?

"A month ago there was 2 tornadoes touch down a few miles from my house the power was out for over 25 hrs and only two chicks hatch out of 48 eggs"
http://www.chickenforum.com/f34/weather-10013/index158.html#post135323 post 1572


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dstanczak said:


> I don't know much about incubation but could the storms affect the humidity in the incubator?


There's not much you can do when mother nature increases the humidity. And power outages are not good when incubation wants the temps steady.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except the humidity would have to be way too high for many days. Even in hot humid South controlling humidity is not that much of a problem once you know how to deal with it.


----------

